# Moving to Auckland



## sar8186 (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

I'm thinking of moving from the UK to Auckland in the summer, I'm in the process of receiving a job offer for a position in the city, I've visited Auckland before and really liked it, but I'm obviously aware that visiting a city and living in a city are completely different things and want to make sure I have a full understanding of what I'm letting myself in for. I'd be moving over from the UK on my own, and as a single female have been a little alarmed by some of the websites, particularly e2nz, stating about the high levels of crime in Auckland, warning people that it is a dangerous place to live and that it is "homicide central". I have to say that when I visited back in 2012 I didn't get the impression that it was a dangerous or unsafe place and didn't feel worried for my safety when out and about, unlike my experience of visiting Vancouver back in 2014, where I did feel incredibly conscious of my safety.

I wondered if anyone might be willing to give me any advice or share their experience on living in Auckland, and the safety of living in the city? Also if anyone has any suggestions on nice and safe suburbs to rent in I'd be really grateful


----------



## mikesurf (Nov 7, 2012)

I wouldn't say Auckland was particularly unsafe, you just have to have a little common sense when out late at night, as you would in most places. Probably the scariest thing about Auckland is the expense of living there. There are a few nice suburbs around the city but as I say you have to pay to live in a nice area. I found west of Auckland nice, around Titirangi etc, just make sure you get a well insulated property as the further west you go into the bush, the more damp the houses are.


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi. NZ and Auckland for that matter has a low homicide rate. About 40 to 50 murders per year out of 4.5 mil people, so it certainly isnt homicide central. Trust your own experience rather than some propaganda site on the net. I dont worry about my safety when there. But also its a city also so does have crime. Its a desirable place to live. Thats why its attracting record numbers of immigrants at the moment.


----------

